# Is this cage okay for my two females?



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Guinea-Habitat-Medium/dp/B0002AS424

Is this cage okay for two female rats? They are small now, so i know it would be okay for now, but will this be okay for when they are older?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It won't be suitable for them now because of the 1" bar spacing. Any young females will be able to squeeze out of that.

And it's not big enough for them when they're adults. It's not tall enough for them to stretch and climb around in.

I would use that only as an emergency transport/quarantine cage.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, when will it be suitable? And will they be able to live here the rest of their lives, or will they outgrow it?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

The large rabbit version of that cage is about bare minimum size-wise, but it suffers with the 1" bar spacing again. How old are they now?


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Month and a half.. well.. Almost 2 months.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, they'd be able to fit through those bars unless they were very large for their age.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope, in fact one is small. The breeder said so. How big/old do you think they should be before i get that cage?


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hardwire cloth? What do you mean? Do you have a picture or link to one? Thank you


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmmm. Will this interfere with opening the cage door though?


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a cage with 1" bar spacing and my 4 month old boys can still squeeze out no problem. Ideally you want a cage with levels to maximize the amount of space the rats can use, three or more is best. There are also cage calculators out there that will tell you how many rats the cage can hold.

If you are in the US, you might want to check out Martin's Cages, they have a few nice-looking options for a decent price.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

And in general, the cage is to small to permanently house 2 rats in it.
Like Jaguar said, maybe for a travel cage.
I don't even know why its being marketed as a guinea pig cage, is horrifyingly small thats barely 2 feet of living space which you need at LEAST 4 for 2 rats, and SEVEN for a guinea pig. :/
I have the 1/2 inch bar spacing version of that from petsmart I use a travel cage, and to house 2 rats in it would be WAY to small.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/h-600hr.jpg

How about this. How many rats will this house?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Also to small, anything smaller then the R-670 is to small.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Again that cage is bare minimum... It's not even a foot deep. :-\


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

anyone have the link for the rat cage calculator?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There's a bunch in a sticky in this section


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

If you're trying to find a cheap cage you might have better luck looking for bird cages. You'll have to make levels for the cage but could be a cheaper rout for getting the right sized cage.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

How is the one i showed too small for two females?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah the first cage you asked is too small for a rat to live in. plus rats love levels and ways to climb.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

To Lilangel. 
I figured that, thanks though.. i found this onehttp://www.martinscages.com/images/full/h-600hr.jpg
I think it would be perfectly fine.. ?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Like i said....the H600 is way to small. It looks much bigger then it is.
Anything smaller then the r-670 is to small....and even that is pushing it.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not trying to be a pain.. but i dont see that much big a difference?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Your rtas may be small now but they will get big obviously. Thats the issue, when they get bigger and you have all their tous, foos, hiding spots etc...the cages you picked are to small for all these things and room to play and roam.


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

that cage is WAY too small. That's just barely wide enough for a rat to stand sideways, let alone run around and rough house. You really need something that has at LEAST a 24x14 floor, with 30x18 being the minimum for male rats or more active females. I'm pretty sure putting a rat in that cage you picked would be like asking you to live in a closet...


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone get on martincages and find one that _would work for two female rats?_
To KK, male rats are they lazy ones, females are the active.. right?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

if you go onto their website and look at the cages for rats, there are many different kinds and they arent to expensive, personally, the smallest one i would go with would be the one called "the rat skyscraper"


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah males are generally more lazy, but are active until they grow up a little. I hear that the R-690 is good for climber females, but it is still pretty narrow and you can get the R-680 for the same price with more wiggle/decorating room! I'll be getting a R-680 (The Rat Lodge) for my two little dwarf boys, who are going to be VERY active little buggers, haha. Good luck!


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was wanting under $100. Im thinking.. http://martinscages.com/images/full/r-680.jpg or http://martinscages.com/images/full/r-690.jpg .
Probably the first one. Which one would be better for two females?


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd say the R-680! A lot of room for decorating, and a LOT more room for the females to romp around and play with each other. I was gonna get the R-690, but decided it was just too narrow for my liking. It would work, but if it was like...6 inches deeper it would be perfect! Go with the R-680 ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, I'm also almost positively getting the R-680 for my two ratties.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

The first cage is a no-go, ever. The bar spacing is too big and they will get out while young. Once they grow up, the cage itself will be too small and they won't have the space they need to move and stretch. Rather than spending extra money buying a new cage, just get a cage that is suitable now and will continue to be suitable when they are grown up.

The second cage looks ok, but again is on the small side. Besides that, looks like the cage is only available in galvanized, and trust me, you will want powder coated. 

For two female rats, this is a better cage to consider:
http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/r-680.jpg

The R-680 from Martin's. That or bigger would be sufficient for two rats. Dimensions are 30" x 18" x 24".
And again, spend the extra money on powder coating, you will not regret it.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

@Sorraia
You seem to know lots about rats. I did my research, but not an expert or anything. What exactly is powder coating? And how do i do it? And what is the cost? Thanks


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Powder coating is a polymer coating on the wire that makes it resistant to chewing, urine, etc. galvanized wire does eventually absorb the urine and will begin to stink. Martins cages have the option to have them powder coated, and for the extra money, it's totally worth it, or your cage might start to smell terrible after a few months.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Jagg. Do you know how much extra? Im getting the R-680


----------



## xxchelle (Aug 1, 2009)

According to their website, an R690 galvanized is $73, while powder-coated is $90. Worth the extra $17 for SURE!


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks xxchelle


----------

